
Data Mining Moves To Human Resources - vaksel
http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/15/120203
======
jm4
This one links to the actual article instead of the lame Slashdot discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=518342>

